# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Rodina radionica za trudnice srijeda 28.5.

## Lutonjica

Povodom Međunarodnog dana akcije za žensko zdravlje u *srijedu 28.5.2014.* u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, *u Zagrebu* održat će se Rodina radionica za trudnice.


 Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod  fiziološki proces, zašto je dobro ponijeti sa sobom u rodilište plan  poroda, kako vam može pomoći vaša pratnja, kako umanjiti bol i  eventualni strah pri porodu. Saznajte kako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni,  kako se u optimalnim uvjetima vaša zdjelicaširi za prolaz djeteta,  zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto je kontakt koža na kožu  važan za dijete i za vas.


 Radionicu vode Rodine volonterke, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

*Početak* radionice je u *16.30*, a *predviđeno trajanje je tri sata uz pauzu*.
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se (uz podatak o terminu  poroda i broju telefona) obavezno prijavite putem e-maila: porod@roda.hr.

----------


## giussepe

Ima li sanse da uskoro u Zagrebu bude radionica za trudnice? Hvala unaprijed.

----------

